# High Island Surf Report



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Was dragging arse a little bit this morning and did not get into the water until 6:15. I drove down the beach a little bit until I saw some signs of life. I hopped out and made my first couple of cast from the sand. First two fish I caught standing on the sand in the first gut. I turn the truck off and get my wade gear. out. I ease into the water and immediately start catching fish. Water is in great shape with 3 to 4 feet of visibility. I had little black tips swimming around me all day from 2 to 3 foot. I had a couple follow fish in but none messed with my Stringer or fish. I did however lose four topwaters today to sharks. We caught over 40 fish between two of us. 16"-24". All fish were caught on pink skitter walk and bone super spook Jr. Fishing was steady all morning until about 9:30. We had runs of four or five fish and then runs of 10 to 15 minutes of nothing. We were limited out by 8 o'clock. Got out of the water around 10. They are still here and they were crushing topwaters this morning.























Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Fine fishing!


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

Nice fish and nice report!!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Thanks guys! All the stars aligned just right! 

Took my boss with me and he caught his personal best right at 5lbs.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice report. That water looks great.


----------



## qahqn8 (Jul 9, 2016)

Why can't we get some of that on PINS lol


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

very nice!


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Great report!


----------



## mlinger (Jun 21, 2007)

Man i miss those ice cream conditions!!!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

mlinger said:


> Man i miss those ice cream conditions!!!


We will get some more days, just may happen on a weekday. Save those sick days *cough*


----------

